# The Arkansas Bucktail - a classic bass fly! A New Podcast



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

The Arkansas Bucktail, sometimes known as the Ozark Bucktail, dates from at least the early 1930's according to my research. It is quite likely a lot older than that. It is a self-weedless fly with the bucktail wing protecting the hook point. It was fished behind an in-line spinner and that's still the way I like to fish it. It is most definitely a largemouth bass fly, but I've taken more than a few pickerel on this one. I like it in larger sizes and fish it in the autumn with a stacatto strip retrieve. You'll find detailed tying instructions and a Podcast-ready video atFly Fish Ohio Fly Fish Ohio. Windows Media version is also available. As always, these tying videos are free for download and you are welcome to use these for club activities, instructions, etc...

Let me know what you think!

Joe C.


----------

